# Jane Iredale Swatches



## Allura Beauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Mystikol liners from Spring 2011 collection:  Aquamarine & Citrine










  	Jane Iredale Mystikol Review here

  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway
  	MAC Cham Pale Twitter Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Forever Pink Just Kissed Lip and Cheek Stain








  	Jane Iredale Lip & Cheek Stain Review here

  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway
  	MAC Cham Pale Twitter Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 26, 2011)

My Steppes Sets in Cool & Warm










  	Jane Iredale My Steppes Sets Review here

  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway
  	MAC Cham Pale Twitter Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------

